# 6FT TANK needs a light



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxManure (Apr 27, 2010)

We happened to get a 6ft tank pretty cheap,without a light.
We have 1 small tank now, doing fine , with various fresh water fish only.

What would be a good option for a light?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

It all depends on what you plan on putting in the tank, if it is low light plants and some fish to start I would go to Rona or Home Depot and pick up an inexpesive double lamp flourescent shop light fixture. If you plan on a more elaborate planting with plants that require high light bulbs shop around there is many fixtures on the market with a wide range in prices. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxManure (Apr 27, 2010)

bob123 said:


> It all depends on what you plan on putting in the tank, if it is low light plants and some fish to start I would go to Rona or Home Depot and pick up an inexpesive double lamp flourescent shop light fixture. If you plan on a more elaborate planting with plants that require high light bulbs shop around there is many fixtures on the market with a wide range in prices. Good luck and enjoy.


Still not brave enought to try salt water yet, we go simple, freshwater and silk plants only. A double lamp shop light ? I'll see if the internet can give me a picture of that idea. We'd really like to go with a hooded light but I haven't got a clue where to look or what to ask for. The other tank we have came with everything.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Manurespreader said:


> Still not brave enought to try salt water yet, we go simple, freshwater and silk plants only. A double lamp shop light ? I'll see if the internet can give me a picture of that idea. We'd really like to go with a hooded light but I haven't got a clue where to look or what to ask for. The other tank we have came with everything.


I would go to princess auto and pick up a 4 bulb t5 shop light then if you want to go plants later you can change out bulbs I changed 2 bulbs on my mine and my flame moss grows like crazy. I can put up a pic if you like.ps mine was on sale for 48.00.


----------

